

Malcolm is wrong - twampss
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2009/06/malcolm-is-wrong.html

======
jleyank
I think Amazon's going to get disintermediated, just like they
disintermediated others. Why should I pay serious coin to get something that
doesn't do what a cell phone, iPod, portable PC or PC does? They should
recognize the process.

And I think we're going to continue to see newspapers, in that they're easier
to read (and can be read off-line). Maybe 1, maybe 5 newspapers per country,
but they're going to be there. They'll be the source for things that appear in
Google, possibly taking over AP/UPI.

Or, newspapers and news will morph, making sites like the BBC the future. But
people value information with value, and life's too short to calibrate the
mass of information available on-line. And, people want to eat, so if I want
somebody gathering news, they've got to be paid. And paid enough to make them
do newsgathering rather than all the alternatives their talents lead them to.

